# Feeding Question



## aboveshadow543 (Aug 1, 2016)

Hello tegu world!

I just got my baby red tegu and took my first steps into the world of tegus. I've been reading up for a couple months on as much as I could on tegus from feeding to housing and there is a lot of info. So, my question is could something like Blue Buffalo Wilderness Wild Rolls be fed as a staple to a young tegu? Here is a list of the ingridents to two types of the rolls: 

Chicken, Pea Flour, Cane Molasses, Dried Egg, Chicken Broth, Potato Starch, Sugar, Vegetable Glycerin, Pea Fiber, Natural Flavor, Lactic Acid, Sodium Lactate, Salt, Dried Cultured Whey Product, Sodium Phosphate, Potassium Chloride, Celery Powder, Choline Chloride, Ferrous Sulfate, Vitamin E Supplement, Mixed Tocopherols, Zinc Oxide, Vitamin A Supplement, Copper Amino Acid Complex, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B1), Manganese Sulfate, Niacin (Vitamin B3), Calcium Pantothenate (Vitamin B5), Sodium Selenite, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin (Vitamin B2), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Potassium Iodide, Biotin, Folic Acid, Oil of Rosemary

Salmon, Ocean Fish, Pea Flour, Cane Molasses, Dried Egg, Chicken Broth, Potato Starch, Sugar, Vegetable Glycerin, Pea Fiber, Natural Flavor, Lactic Acid, Sodium Lactate, Salt, Dried Cultured Whey Product, Potassium Chloride, Tricalcium Phosphate, Celery Powder, Choline Chloride, Sodium Phosphate, Ferrous Sulfate, Vitamin E Supplement, Mixed Tocopherols, Zinc Oxide, Vitamin A Supplement, Copper Amino Acid Complex, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B1), Manganese Sulfate, Niacin (Vitamin B3), Calcium Pantothenate (Vitamin B5), Sodium Selenite, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin (Vitamin B2), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Potassium Iodide, Biotin, Folic Acid, Oil of Rosemary.


----------

